# Opiniones sobre mini laptop ml-1010 de la siragon



## 0rland0 (Dic 25, 2008)

Hola a todos 

Estaba pensando en comprarme esta mini laptop con el dinero q ganare estas vacaciones pero no estoy seguro del todo. Si alguien ha tenido algun contacto directo con este equipo seria bueno q dieran sus opiniones.
Y si alguien tiene conocimientos de, q tan bueno son los procesadoires VIA? Tambien q sea bienvenido sus comentarios


----------



## 0rland0 (Dic 26, 2008)

Bueno para los q no la conocen aqui les dejo el link http://www.siragon.com.ve/products_details.php?id=114


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 26, 2008)

Hola.
Todo depende del uso que pienses darle, y del dinero del que dispones.
Es un modelo de 2005, como debes saber, la evolución de las computadoras cambia muy rápidamente.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Para mi gusto la pantalla es muy pequeña.


----------



## 0rland0 (Dic 27, 2008)

Lo usaria para llevarlo a todos lados y usar q si orchad (pspice), msn live, word y cosas asi. Nada de instalarte age of empire 3 ni nigun juego. La pantalla es muy pequeña pero creo q esa es la idea, q sea pequeña para q sea totalmente comoda


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2008)

Hola.
Si cumple tus expectativas, y el precio te parece bien, ya es cuestión de que te decidas.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

